# Space Pods



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've seen those space pods and everyone says their rats love them. How many rats can one hold? Do they come in different sizes? Will they attach to any kind of cage? I'm looking for something that all my rats can snuggle in together. I have two hanging ferret tunnels and they love those, but they only use the highest one and four rats can't really cram into one tunnel very well  will a space pod hold four? They have a hamster ball I zip tied to the cage but they don't use it much, and it only holds 2. Would they not like a space pod if they don't use the hamster ball too much? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been wondering the same thing! I have no idea where to find them, but I keep seeing them in almost everyone's cage. 

As far the hamster ball vs the space pod, I would think they would warm up to the space pod since it's not something they would be completely enclosed in and they can snuggle and curl up in it. Other than that, I don't know anything about them, and will be lurking here to find out where everyone's getting them from.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The going record for my Space Pod is 5 adult male rats.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

The hamster ball is zip tied to the cage and the door has been removed so it's like a little sleeping pod with an opening, but they don't use it anymore and all try to snuggle in the one tube together. Since they can't all fit those who don't get a spot early enough sleep in the litter box right next to the tube  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> The going record for my Space Pod is 5 adult male rats.


Is it just one size or are there different size of pods? Where did you get yours? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There are multiple sizes. I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're in the Dr. Fosters and Smith catalog. A large one is $7.99. They would probably be on their website too.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Will they attach to any kind of cage?


A lot, but probably not all. You can either hang it, the three "feet" have tabs to hold it up. Or use the legs as legs and set it on something. The tabs are too large to fit through 1/2" by 1/2" mesh so you can't for example hang it from a shelf in a Martin's cage. You can hang it from the ceiling of a Martin's cage (where the mesh is 1" by 1/2".) At some point the bars would be too thick for the tabs. You could still use zip ties to hang it even then. With zip ties you could probably hang it in any cage, so long as there's something to secure the zip tie to (so perhaps not a homemade bookshelf case unless you put hanging hooks in or something.)


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

There are three space pods in our cage and the boys love them. They are their #1 place to sleep. The record here though is only 2 boys squashed together in one (maybe I just have big rats but I don't believe my three could possibly all fit in the same pod and we have the XL size).

One negative thing about space pods though - boys tend to pee where they sleep, which is certainly true of my boys so the pods have to be lined with something to absorb that otherwise the boys basically marinade literally in a pool of their own pee. I put folded up kitchen paper in the pods and change them for clean bits several times per day (I wipe them out with scent free baby wipes when I take the dirty paper out). 

I also got mine from Amazon.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll probably get two then, and I clean anything plastic daily as mine like to pee on stuff too. I was just looking for something big enough for them to all snuggle together. Three can manage to get in the tunnel but the fourth is out of luck and sleeps in the litter box 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Or maybe since I have two tunnels I can cut the sides of them out and sew them together to make a double wide tunnel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I saw this and was thinking it looked similar to the fleece bunk bed I ordered. Maybe you could make something like this:


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> I saw this and was thinking it looked similar to the fleece bunk bed I ordered. Maybe you could make something like this:


I've seen those and I've thought about making one but I really suck at sewing so it would probably come out horrible. Plus mine don't seen to like hammocks for some reason....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

If you don't sew, why not an old pair of jeans? Just cut a leg off and put some grommets in it. The big plastic ferret tubes could work too. they have holes for attaching like a hook to them. I have two tubes attached together and then hung at the top of the cage and my girls like to sleep in that. http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fer...&ie=UTF8&qid=1404335249&sr=1-22&keywords=tube The two I'm using are T shaped, so lots of places to peak out.
View attachment 149145
View attachment 149153


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought a large space pod from Dr. Foster and Smith last time I bought a giant bag of Oxbow. It has little plastic holder things that slip around the bars. They can comfortably it over my ferret nation bars. I can probably take a picture for you later. It can fit my giant Toast, and it has fit multiple rats in it at a time as well. My females look very small in it so I assume it can hold four rats. It also stays nice and cool during the summer, which is why I bought it. I live in a warmer climate and my rats will often migrate to cooler hide spots in the cage during the daytime.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

mimsy said:


> If you don't sew, why not an old pair of jeans? Just cut a leg off and put some grommets in it. The big plastic ferret tubes could work too. they have holes for attaching like a hook to them. I have two tubes attached together and then hung at the top of the cage and my girls like to sleep in that. http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fer...&ie=UTF8&qid=1404335249&sr=1-22&keywords=tube The two I'm using are T shaped, so lots of places to peak out.
> View attachment 149145
> View attachment 149153


I have two tubes kind of like that, what I think I'm going to do is cut and modify them (I can sew very crudely) so that it's a double wide tube so that everyone can get in there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

This is what I ended up with, as you can see my sewing skills are truly abysmal but as long as it holds together it works for me. Now there's four tunnels, one for each rat  
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...7-A1B7-4408-86F6-7DCA26E9E34A_zpsbuinwcal.jpg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

ksaxton said:


> This is what I ended up with, as you can see my sewing skills are truly abysmal but as long as it holds together it works for me. Now there's four tunnels, one for each rat  http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...7-A1B7-4408-86F6-7DCA26E9E34A_zpsbuinwcal.jpgSent from Petguide.com Free App


That came out Great!!!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Your sewing skills definitely outdo mine. Of course mine do not exist.  It looks cozy.


----------

